# Switching from puppy to adult kibble



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

At what age did all of you switch to adult food?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly was 16wks old when I got her, and after the first bag of puppy food she was switched to an 'all life stages' food.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

If you type "switch to adult food" in the search engine, you will find lots of previous threads about this topic. I, personally, only used the puppy food that the breeder had used until I could gradually transition the pup to my regular "approved for all ages food."


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

We didn't use puppy food at all. My older dog is highly allergic to chicken and I couldn't afford for her to get the wrong food so switched Hazel to the same food as Cotton from the start. 

Actually I switched Cotton from Taste of the Wild to 4Health because Hazel came home on 4Health puppy. I switched cold turkey but my breeder said she liked both foods and often switched between them without trouble. 

I do currently switch between the 2 now just so they are use to a second food in case I can't find one brand. 

I haven't had any issues at all. (My cats eat the same brand as well and I keep them to fish flavor as well so that I can use bits of cat food as treats or in case Cotton gets into the cat food.)


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice, I switched at 9 months and Pia at 6 months


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

I've always heard that you are suppose to keep them on puppy food until they are 1 year old but as you can see there are tons people different opinions and ways around using puppy food. what is the most important is hat you use puppy food until your dog is fully grown since toys and mini's grow faster they can stop after 6 to 8 months whereas a spoo would have to remain on the food for a year maybe a bit longer


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I switched our pup when he was around 11 months from a "puppy" food to an "all life stages".

From what I understand, because an "all life stages" food must meet guidelines for the entire life of the dog, so it's basically a puppy food.

I think you should do what you feel most comfortable doing. The reason I actually waited so long was because I liked the more detailed feeding recommendations on the puppy food bag that let me know how much I should increase as our pup grew.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Swimmer, it makes sense to consider size. Molly is almost full grown, height (as tall as Callie) but not yet filled out. I still offer food three times a day, but lately, she doesn't eat either the early am, or refuses the afternoon feeding. According to the charts she should be eating 1 - 1 1/2 cups a day, but from what I can tell, its more like 3/4 - 1 C that she actually wants and will eat. (I would free feed except Callie would eat it if I left it out.) Now that I've found a source, I'm keeping her on the puppy kibble mixed with some Merrick canned (she won't eat straight kibble) until she is at least 9 months old or appears to be fully grown.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Look at you MollyMuiMa! Aren't you pretty! I like the new picture. She is a princess right down to her toes!


----------

